# Randy Couture vs. Mirko Cro Cop



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

So it is pretty much set for UFC 73 or something would you not say?

I just watched Cro Cop Vs. Fedor and I must say.... if that Cro Cop shows up, and the Randy from Saturday shows up there I think Couture has a decent chance. I mean, at this point ruling Couture out is pointless I would think.

Do you think Randy to pull off another 5 round clinch, control, GnP victory like he did to win so many titles?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think this will be a great fight! A lot better then Sylvia vs. Cro Cop that's for sure. Randy will def have the edge on the ground but Cro Cop has the edge standing-up. I think it will be a war!


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

If Couture had trouble taking chuck down then i seriously doubt he'll have much success with cro cop. And even though his striking looked amazing last night, its still a horrible idea to try and stand with mirko. But like i said, mirkos takedown defence is amazing. 

With that said, the Randy that showed up last night is the best if ever seen him, it should be interesting to see what happends.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

CC has beaten Barnett 3 times, who is bigger and probably better than Couture is right now (he also beat him a long time ago). Anyways, back to the point,Cro cop will win. Its not like Mirko is just gonna try to jab Randy to death...


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Have you seen Fedor vs. Crop Cop?

Fedor took him down AT WILL ... and this was without the cage. I thought Randy wouldn't be able to control big Tim, but he slammed him against the cage and used his wrestling to bring him down. No sprawl and Brawl for you!


----------



## 801suckerpunch (Mar 4, 2007)

CroCop vs. Couture will be a great fight. If Couture can take CroCop down I wouldn't be surprised if he beat CC. That said, I think he will have a hell of a time taking him down. My guess is that CC will win with one of those nasty kicks to the head. I think Sylvia should go to Pride, so he can get easily mowed over by the top five heavyweights and middleweights.


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

I'll never say no to Couture again, lol.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

dam i think Randy is a great champ but i dont think he stands much of a chance against Mirko, and i dont want Randy being kicked in the head but thats all i can see happening


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Eddie Sanchez wasn't KOed by LHK so why should Randy.

Dude.... Randy made my F-ing month. I'm never doubting him again.


----------



## highlander (Dec 31, 2006)

You can never count out the Natural but standing with CC will be a whole different ball game from trading with the predictable jabber.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Cuz Eddie ran like a *****. Randy will come at Cro Cop and exchange to try and take him down. Yes Randy last night was amazing, but Mirko I think wants that Title more than Randy wants to keep it. Also, if he doesnt win (Randy) I think he will retire for good esp. if its from a LHK


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Randy has a 4 (now 3) fight contract. He is staying!

Can we adopt the sherdog WAR RANDY or WAR COUTURE cries? I like how that sounds.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I know, I'm just saying don't count it out if that does happen. Randy proved how great he is but I think its likely he will get KO'd bad. If he wins yes I see him even signing for more than 4 fights. But If he suffers another loss how chuck beat him. I am never counting Randy out, never have but Mirko's a big step up from Tim after being off for 1 year and suffering 2 bads losses right before that. Only if, its a really bad KO do I think he may step back. I would hate to see it as a fan I love watching Randy fight but ya never know.


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh man I can't wait for this fight. All I can say is, I don't see this going a full 5 rounds.


----------



## scrapper (Dec 31, 2006)

*Thats not a good fight to use for an example.*

I dont know if you don't know much about Fedor but he takes down ANYONE at will. I don't think Randy can beat Crocop. I think Mirko has better takedown defense than liddell does, Mirko kicks harder than Chuck punches, and probably punches harder but thats a maybe. Crocop is also patient he will wait for Randy to open up and then bring up the kick or start punching. While he is waiting for Randy to do something he will probably get at his legs with kicks making his shots not nearly as hard. I like Randy but it's not a good matchup.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

my wallet says Cro-cop

my heart says Randy.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

The only reason Randy won was because he surprised Tim.

Tim was probably training hard to defend the take down... then after eating that looping right, he was completely outta his game...
When Tim threw a kick, Randy caught it... basically shutting that weapon in Tims game too...
After that, Tim didnt know what to expect.

The same cannot be same for CC... 

CC wont be caught with that looping right, Nor will Randy be able to simply catch his kicks...

Dont get me wrong, Im PRO Randy... I bet on Randy even when he was the underdog... Randy is the MAN

but Randy wont be able to capitalize on speed like he did with Tim against CC.


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

I Thought tim would ko randy but I've always said tim is Boring & predictable and with things what they are, I'm suprised sylvia was'nt beaten earlier on in prior UFC events!!! the guy barely threw punches and just tries for the big punch ko....

With that said. Cro Cop is a Totally Different Beast!!!! I Just don't think that rasndy can pick the holes in CC's game like he did tims, CC is a much more solid and rounded fighter then tim will ever be...

Ending this, tim being so tall is just not a well balanced guy and once you get him from being flat footed, he just falls like a big tree but his thing is to fall ON his opponent with his big ass 6'8 250+ body, that did'nt happen last night. I'm just in the frame of mind that sylvia IS'NT very good and randy who's a good MMA guy proved that, I think CC or a Fedor would Destroy randy who did a great job last night but tim ain't no CC or Fedor..

ST


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

its not safe for anyone in the world to strike with CC. But i wanna see the fight. The edge is going towards CC tho.


----------



## theveej (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy wll win, you know why?
The man is all about the gameplan, he will find some flaw in corcops game and he will exploite it. Say what u want crocop is my hero but randy is GOD. Crocop is anything but a perfect fighter, if someone has holes in their fighting randy will find out and use it against them. Crocop is an amazing striker but his biggest advantage is fear. Everyone fears the left kick so everyone stays back of his reach, the result is a lhk to face. In order to beat crocop u need to pull a fedor bum rush him get inside his range where he cant hit u with lhk, outbox him (like randy did to tim) and hope u are the better boxer and hopefully take him down in the clinch. I am more than sure that randy can execute this gameplan, and more importantly is capable of doing this gameplan, especially with fences in the ufc as oppose to the ropes in pride.

Anyway i have never counted couture out no matter how big the odds are u always go for couture, even if it is crocop the baddest mother****er after fedor.

Oh and btw Couture is fedors all time faviroute fighter and hero, so i would assume he would give couture some tips on how to beat crocop. And couture took chuck down in their fights, he was beaten in the stand up game, cuck got slammed most of the time couture went for the takedown. Watch the fights (maybe not the 3rd but the first 2 fights couture did not have troubles taking chuck down)


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Couture lost the rubber-match to a slippery logo!

hehehehe WAR COUTURE!


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

*cc vs couture*

If cc wins that fight it will be ko first round,possibly second...If randy gets in close(which,unless he eats a leg or a fist,he will get in close)cc will get taken down.Excellent takedown defense or not,it will be a matter of time.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

theveej said:


> Randy wll win, you know why?
> The man is all about the gameplan, he will find some flaw in corcops game and he will exploite it. Say what u want crocop is my hero but randy is GOD. Crocop is anything but a perfect fighter, if someone has holes in their fighting randy will find out and use it against them. Crocop is an amazing striker but his biggest advantage is fear. Everyone fears the left kick so everyone stays back of his reach, the result is a lhk to face. In order to beat crocop u need to pull a fedor bum rush him get inside his range where he cant hit u with lhk, outbox him (like randy did to tim) and hope u are the better boxer and hopefully take him down in the clinch. I am more than sure that randy can execute this gameplan, and more importantly is capable of doing this gameplan, especially with fences in the ufc as oppose to the ropes in pride.


Randy was able to outbox Tim because Tim got caught + Tim sucks at boxing.

But I do agree with your general assessment... bum rush, close the distance, take him to the ground.

And you are absolutely right, I DO NOT count Randy OUT...
no one should... he has proven this by his INSANE performance last nite.... HUGE Drive, HUGE heart... nuff said

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

theveej said:


> Randy wll win, you know why?
> The man is all about the gameplan, he will find some flaw in corcops game and he will exploite it. Say what u want crocop is my hero but randy is GOD. Crocop is anything but a perfect fighter, if someone has holes in their fighting randy will find out and use it against them. Crocop is an amazing striker but his biggest advantage is fear. Everyone fears the left kick so everyone stays back of his reach, the result is a lhk to face. In order to beat crocop u need to pull a fedor bum rush him get inside his range where he cant hit u with lhk, outbox him (like randy did to tim) and hope u are the better boxer and hopefully take him down in the clinch. I am more than sure that randy can execute this gameplan, and more importantly is capable of doing this gameplan, especially with fences in the ufc as oppose to the ropes in pride.
> 
> Anyway i have never counted couture out no matter how big the odds are u always go for couture, even if it is crocop the baddest mother****er after fedor.
> ...


>
>
I'd bet that tim sylvia is a lot easier to game plan against then a Chuck Liddell & Cro Cop, a Lot easier!! tim is pretty one dimensional and is a jabber and one big punch set up guy. Liddell Was'nt and Cro Cop Won't either!!!!! so I look foward to this fight and if ya ask me now, I'd say CC is going to Crush & Punish randy & I Like randy...

ST


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

man after the fight last night 
i have way more respect for him 

but this is going to be one sided
cro cops like one of the best in the world


----------



## mmakwesasne84 (Jan 11, 2007)

*big ups*

randy had the best fight of his career last night,all the respect to the old man,but randy vs cc would be a good fight only for the ratings thats it.the only way randy would win is if he had another career defining fight other than that i dont see him having much chance.


----------



## fkbulldog (Mar 4, 2007)

UFC fans just don't know how deadly Cro Cop is. This is the Grand Prix open weight champ. He went through people like silva and Barnett with ease. Barnett being the one who took Coutures belt once before. He is the only one in this world who stands a chance at beating Fedor and he is more dominant now than ever before. Exellent stand up "right is hospital, left is cemetary," and great take down defense. I don't think Randy will be willing to eat a kick from Cro cop to get a take down. No disrespect to Couture he is a great fighter but nobody can f*** with Mirko.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well, to randy's advantage, cro cop isn't as big as sylvia, which should make the take down's easier if he can get his hands around him. however, cro cop has truly dynamic striking...your talking about a guy that can put you to sleep with all 4 limbs. cro cop has much better composure than sylvia...i dunno...don't count randy out tho. he is a stud


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

btw, i net gained some points from ufc 68 ...how do i get them?


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

*cc will not have any problems*

Randy is a 43 year old bum with some decent boxing, beating a tall fat **** like Tim isnt a big accomplishment.
CC will outspeed randy and just sidestep away from the bullrush while throwing a punch/kick and that will pretty much be the end of the fight..


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

kjelliii said:


> Randy is a 43 year old bum with some decent boxing


yeah, total bum...he's only beaten vitor, ortiz, liddell, and now sylvia...shut up idiot...randy is a machine


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

well wouldnt exactly call him "The Natural" looks pretty roided imo, and do you seriously call Tito Ortiz a worthy opponent?


----------



## theveej (Dec 31, 2006)

kjelliii said:


> well wouldnt exactly him "The Natural" looks pretty roided imo, and do you seriously call Tito Ortiz a worthy opponent?



wth are u talking about. DO u even know who randy is?
3 times HW champ, 2 time lhw champ, and a ufc hall of famer. 

He destroyed tito ( who at the time was at top of his game, and even dominated guys like wanderlai and such) and cuck at the age of 42. 42 do u even know what that means, most people cant even fight after 37-38. He completly outclassed a guy who is a foot taller than him and 50 pounds heavier, and who has dominated the hw division. I dont think beating guys like jeff monson (2 time abudubai champion) and andrei Arvloski (which was a fluke, but still a win) is an easy thing. Even if u are a giant.

oh and btw this is the least rip couture has been in his carear, and saying that he uses roids is a disrespect to probably the greatest American mixed martial artist to ever live. And not to mention a disrespect to fedor, the worlds best mma right now.
If you are fedors role model and inpiration, you must have done something note worthy. 
So please chump dont call randy a bum, it is disrespectfull and just plain stupid.


----------



## sikwitit (Feb 15, 2007)

Tim sylvia is not even close to the opponent that Cro cop will be. Cro Cop is much faster alot more accurate than Sylvia. That being said, I was one of those people who thought Sylvia would have won this fight even thou I was routing for Randy. It just shows everybody how bad Sylvia is. Randy has no chance vs Cro Cop.


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

blackskimmer said:


> my wallet says Cro-cop
> 
> my heart says Randy.


I wouldn't bet against Randy after last night.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I wont count Randy out like many people did in the Sylvia fight his heart is incredible. Im gonna say Randy via submission.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know guys, to my recollection Randy has never faced anyone on the level of Cro-cop. As much as I would like to see him retain the belt, Cro-cop is going to walk away with the title and hold it for a LONG time.


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

If Randy moves like he did versus Sylvia, Cro Cop will kick his head off. But Randy always come with a solid game plan so i would not count him out.


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

As much as I like Randy I'm gonna have to say CC on this one. It's not a good fight for Randy and on top of that loose his first title defense.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think CC will win this fight but Id give Randy a 35-40% chance of winning this fight. Fedor took Crocop down pretty easily and Randy's takedowns are world-class so I think he will be able to get a takedown. But most likely this will look alot like Chuck vs Randy 2-3. CC is too good, but that doesnt mean Im coutnign Randy out. I learned my lesson(<<<avatar)


----------



## 1412 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Cro-randy*

hope capt. america brings his a-game or learns how to duck real quick.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I think CC will win this fight but Id give Randy a 35-40% chance of winning this fight. Fedor took Crocop down pretty easily and Randy's takedowns are world-class so I think he will be able to get a takedown. But most likely this will look alot like Chuck vs Randy 2-3. CC is too good, but that doesnt mean Im coutnign Randy out. I learned my lesson(<<<avatar)


I disagree with your post. CC is known for having one of the best takedown defenses in all of MMA. Watch his fight vs Yoshida (gold medalist in Judo) and tell me how he fares against "world-class" takedowns


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Couture, but I honestly don't want to see this fight. It sucks because it's probably going to happen. Seeing Couture get brutally beaten will not be pretty. I know, I know, you should never count out Couture, but Mirko will be hitting back and hitting back harder. Mirko is just on another level, and makes Sylvia look like a KOTC guy(And this is coming from a Big Tim fan).

Still, I'd still mark out like a little girly man if Couture somehow beats Mirko. I don't see it happening, though. Nobody can play the underdog like Couture, but it's freakin' Cro Cop he's going to be facing.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Damone said:


> I love Couture, but I honestly don't want to see this fight. It sucks because it's probably going to happen. Seeing Couture get brutally beaten will not be pretty. I know, I know, you should never count out Couture, but Mirko will be hitting back and hitting back harder. Mirko is just on another level, and makes Sylvia look like a KOTC guy(And this is coming from a Big Tim fan).
> 
> Still, I'd still mark out like a little girly man if Couture somehow beats Mirko. I don't see it happening, though. Nobody can play the underdog like Couture, but it's freakin' Cro Cop he's going to be facing.


get out of my head, you took the words right outta my mouth. i agree with everything.aaahah.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Its gonna be one hell of a fight thats for sure


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Wrestlers and BJJ *are* always strikers weak points...

Waterman took him down... Nog submit'd him...
CC is just a man afterall.

Randy is full of surprises, he's a man with a crap load of experience and he would NOT take the fight lightly.

Also with UFC rules... the G&P is much more an effective strategy...
There is no 'kick to while on the ground' attack allowed... The natural stays on all 4s, he avoids all knees to the head... 
When CC is in the guard, he gets hit with Elbows... hes not used to that at all..

I have to agree with jdun11... 30-40% for Randy... 
But Im a realist and still give CC the advantage.


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

Couture stands no chance! Crocop will beat him easily. Comparing Fedor's take dowm skills to Randy's is silly. Fedor is much faster, stronger, and skilled than Couture ever was and ever could be.

I'm a huge Couture fan myself. I like how he is humble and just seems like a nice guy overall, but anyone that compares him to fedor is crazy


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Again a win win situation for caring cough cough Dana White, Couture beats Cro Cop- Liddell steps up and lo and behold a popular fight, Cro Cop Wins- Liddell = big gate.
Couture originally said he had a three fight deal so i would look at a defense then if succesful a fight against Cro Cop, I t would be fairy tale stuff for Couture to win but it could happen and OMG what an excellent way to retire.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

I just think it's funny that people count out Gabriel Gonzaga before his fight with Mirko even happens. Just saying. I think that fight will be the one to watch to see how Cro-Cop handles take downs in the Octagon. Then if he wins I'll start basing my judgement on the fight he'll have with Randy. :dunno:


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Hope couture wins just to shut up all of you people who think crocop is god.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

One thing is for certain,and it's that Randy is a terrific "thinking" fighter,he's not going to turn up to face Cro cop with out a solid gameplan.I dont think Couture can be ruled out of ANY match up.He stands a very good chance against pretty much anyone.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Um, Couture beat Kevin Randleman, and Randleman beat Cro Cop.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> Um, Couture beat Kevin Randleman, and Randleman beat Cro Cop.


But Randleman isn't Cro-Cop. 

Also if you go back Kevin won that fight with the "Puncher's-Chance" one punch KO. 

...To conclude Cro-Cop faught Kevin agian and wasted him.


----------



## hutchykurt (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm really interested to see what Couture's win does to the MMA Weekly Heavy Weight rankings. Sylvia was rated number 5. Does Couture get his spot? Other than Cro Cop, who does Randy face next? Maybe he could put a whipping on Brandon Vera?


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

hutchykurt said:


> I'm really interested to see what Couture's win does to the MMA Weekly Heavy Weight rankings. Sylvia was rated number 5. Does Couture get his spot? Other than Cro Cop, *who does Randy face next*? Maybe he could put a whipping on Brandon Vera?


From rumors that I've heard it will be the winner of the Cro-Cop vs. Gonzaga fight.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Oil said:


> But Randleman isn't Cro-Cop.
> 
> Also if you go back Kevin won that fight with the "Puncher's-Chance" one punch KO.
> 
> ...To conclude Cro-Cop faught Kevin agian and wasted him.


During the rematch, Cro Cop beat Kevin by a Guillotine Chock. There's no way in hell Cro Cop is going to chock Couture. If anything, it'll be the other way around.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> During the rematch, Cro Cop beat Kevin by a Guillotine Chock. There's no way in hell Cro Cop is going to chock Couture. If anything, it'll be the other way around.



:laugh: 

You're the funniest poster in this forum that I've read in a long time. :laugh: 


Seriously though...the reason Kevin was submitted with a guillotine choke was because he tried to shoot on Cro-Cop.

Lets not also forget that he also beat the snot out of Ron Waterman and Mark Coleman two other good wrestlers. He knows how to take care of wrestlers and has a great sprawl.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Couture won't knock Mirko out with GnP, and he will nto be able take him down all five rounds. This 5 minute round thing is great for Mirko too....Overall, Randy may even win a couple of rounds, but he'll still get KOd, its just what it is. 
I love it how someone is comparing Fedor to Randy...are you kiddin me?? Fedor took him down at will, and so will RAndy. Jeeez, thats a bit of a strech, you know? Fedor is like 12 years younger ans the best of all time. Randy came out of retirement to beat Timmy the oaf. Plus. Mirko did not get taken down for the first eight minutes of the first round, he gassed and then Fedor took over. Mirko admitted his mistake, and will be more prepared for the Randy fight. He even said himself that he respects Randy mroe than anyone in the UFC. Unless Mirko is injured, he'll walk in there and just destroy Couture.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Oil said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You're the funniest poster in this forum that I've read in a long time. :laugh:


Please don't be stupid by making personal attacks on those who simply disagree with you. Please keep the snide remarks out and be civil. Thank you. 



> ...the reason Kevin was submitted with a guillotine choke was because he tried to shoot on Cro-Cop.


As you said earlier, Randlmean is not Cro Cop. But the same goes on the flip side: Randlemen is not Couture. Yet the fact remain: Couture beat Randleman, and Randleman beat Cro Cop. 



> Lets not also forget that he also beat the snot out of Ron Waterman and Mark Coleman two other good wrestlers. He knows how to take care of wrestlers and has a great sprawl.


By the flip side, Couture out-struck stikers, like Liddell. And I hate to say it, but Sylvia has a great jab. Couture out-struck him too. 

Look, I'm not saying it's going to be a walk in the park for any of these great fighters (anything can happen), but I am dismissing those who say it'll be a walk in the park for Cro Cop.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Anyone who is saying the Couture is going to win because he's a wrestler wasn't watching the same PRIDE Grand Prix that I was watching last year.

Barnett is a way better wrestler than Couture. His form may not be better, but he is stronger and has much more finishing power on the ground.

Does anyone remember who ended up on top when that fight went to the ground?

I'll give you a hint, he wears checkered shorts.

Look, I am a huge Couture fan and I like that he's the champ instead of that fat, pantspooper, but I don't really think he has a shot at beating CroCop. 

I think someone also brought up the Waterman fight. CroCop TKO'd Waterman in 1:37.

His submission defense has improved alot since the fight with Nog, but even with that said, I don't think Couture is anywhere near that good at subs.

I see this going to CroCop in early round 2. I think his cardio is still carrying over from PRIDE and he'll be ready for a ten minute first.


----------



## edinburgheire (Feb 23, 2007)

Randy would not see 60 seconds, he's good and i would like to see it, but dont get hyped on this.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i understand that cro cop is a big step up, but to count out randy completely is kind of silly given the remarkable things he's done. I love both fighters, but cro cop is still human and has got beaten before....


----------



## sikwitit (Feb 15, 2007)

I know alot of you guys think Couture is god. I have the highest level of respect for the guy. But he really has no chance at his age. Cro Cop will push the pace of the fight to the point where Randy is going to get KTFO. This is not Tim Sylvia we are talking about. Cro cop has fought at the highest level a heavyweight can fight(PRIDE). And ranks 2nd in the world at present. He's not going to come in slobbing around throwing weak ass jabs like Sylvia did and gas out.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> If Couture had trouble taking chuck down then i seriously doubt he'll have much success with cro cop. And even though his striking looked amazing last night, its still a horrible idea to try and stand with mirko. But like i said, mirkos takedown defence is amazing.
> 
> With that said, the Randy that showed up last night is the best if ever seen him, it should be interesting to see what happends.


Have you seen the first Rnady and Chuck fight? If you have, and still made that above comment, I suggest you watch it again. Randy took Chuck down like it was nothing. Double-legs, foot sweeps, etc. Saying he had trouble getting him down is a little much.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Again the Underdog Tag creeps up, however i would not bet my house against Couture losing and i dont think anyone would?
Nobodys saying Couture has the skill of Cro Cop in standup but Cro Cop is not at the same level as Couture on the ground.
Cro Cop has the speed and power but i cant see Couture standing with him as he did with Sylvia or would he?
anyone who seriously thinks Couture has no chance then bet your house!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Comparing fighters based on past showings is absolutely ridiculous. If there's anything this sport has taught us, it is that ANYTHING can happen, it is foolish to rule out anything. 

Personally, I see Randy losing to Crocop, but weirder shit has happened.


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

Randys head looks like a product of growth hormone..:thumbsup:


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

cro cop is gonna smak that roid head off


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

Cro Cop's tighs are to big for the giantslayer to grab a hold of.
CC will therefore destroy him like the roided old man with a suspicious haircut he is.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

kjelliii said:


> Randys head looks like a product of growth hormone..:thumbsup:





afreak said:


> cro cop is gonna smak that roid head off



Wonderfully insightful posts by both people.


----------



## jojo333 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think no matter what RANDY does people always doubt him.Everytime he fights the "doubters" say hes to old.I think he is the ultimate warrior.I have faith (and my fingers crossed)that he beats the shit out of cro cop


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

randy's last fight was the worst ive seen in a long time.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I think this fight would be very interesting because of the clashing styles. I was impressed by randy's boxing. And Randy has always been able to cover up good when he's introuble. Also, Cro Cop doesnt have the best take down defense or ground game in the world. With that being said Cro Copis unbelievably standing up. If randy can close the gap on CC he might get a decision


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

The takedowns on silva wasnt very impressive..
That fat slow giant wanted to sleep on the canvas, but randy didnt even manange to finish him.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

afreak said:


> The takedowns on silva wasnt very impressive..
> That fat slow giant wanted to sleep on the canvas, but randy didnt even manange to finish him.


His name isnt silva first of all. Also Sylvia is huge. when you fight a man 50-60lbs heavier for 25 minutes that says alot. Second of all if Randy gets inside of crocop or can put him against the cage without getting KO'ed he will put crocop on his back and keep him their. Couture has a shot not a great one but he can win. He won't be able to bob his head like he did in the Sylvia fight though cause Crocops kicks will sure as hell neutralize that. But you also have to understand crocops kicks could possibly be his undoing in this fight because Randy could use those to take him down.


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> His name isnt silva first of all. Also Sylvia is huge. when you fight a man 50-60lbs heavier for 25 minutes that says alot. Second of all if Randy gets inside of crocop or can put him against the cage without getting KO'ed he will put crocop on his back and keep him their. Couture has a shot not a great one but he can win. He won't be able to bob his head like he did in the Sylvia fight though cause Crocops kicks will sure as hell neutralize that. But you also have to understand crocops kicks could possibly be his undoing in this fight because Randy could use those to take him down.


first of all its written there not their.


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

Randy didnt even have to take him down he fell like a tree.
On the ground Randy pretty much lied there and did nothing against a sleeping giant.
Cro Cop is going to put him and his deformed head back to his place.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

afreak said:


> randy's last fight was the worst ive seen in a long time.


You are completly ridiculous. Im sorry but you obviously have no knowledge of mma. Randy is 43 years old for gods sake and he beat a guy whose 13 years younger than him, 6 inches taller, 60 pounds heavier, and had an 11 inch reach disadvantage and he completly dominated him for 5 rounds. Tim Sylvia is no slouch he was champ and he beat Andrei Arlovski twice in a row. To say Tim is no good is ignorant just like it is to say Randy was unimpressive. Anyone who knows something about fighting will tell you that Randys last fight was the most impressive fight theyve seen in awhile.


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

Sylvia is a fatty without stamina.
Looked like a diabetes victim.,


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

Beating Tim is no great victory, anyone with decent skills can beat a man who just puts out his hands and falls down every now then.
Big or not tim is a terrible low skilled "fighter".


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

kjelliii said:


> *Randy didnt even have to take him down he fell like a tree.**On the ground Randy pretty much lied there and did nothing against a sleeping giant*.
> Cro Cop is going to put him and his deformed head back to his place.



I guess you must have mised the part where Randy heeled up and used his hips to offset Tim's balance and throw him to the ground. 


In the first round Randy had Tim's back and was actively trying to put him in a rear naked choke. It was tough for him to try to get it because Tim was pulling the illegal "Grab the gloves" game. In the later rounds Randy worked the guard of Tim and set himself up to a.) not be cause in a triangle choke that Tim was often looking for and b.) Set himself up for some impressive G&P. Some of those punches had most of Randy's weight behind it.


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

I dont know what fight you where watching, but tim didnt try to do anything.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

kjelliii said:


> Beating Tim is no great victory, anyone with decent skills can beat a man who just puts out his hands and falls down every now then.
> Big or not tim is a terrible low skilled "fighter".


I guess you missed his fights agianst Jeff Monson, his last two fights with AA, Ricco Rodriguez, Mike Whitehead, and Assuerio Silva....


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

afreak said:


> I dont know what fight you where watching, but tim didnt try to do anything.



Probably becuase he was _really_ rocked from that first punch Randy threw. He said in an interview after the first round he really didn't remember much of the fight.


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

and still randy didnt manage to put him to sleep


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Or maybe you just know nothing about fighting. You just dont see when someones working for something. Kinda how you dont know what takedown defense is, just cuz Randy made the takedowns look easy doesnt mean they were.

P.S. My guess is that both afreak and kjelliii are none other than Rush and he has to post with two names in the same thread to make someone agree with him.


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

they looked and were easy.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

afreak said:


> they looked and were easy.


And how do you know that they were so easy? You've obviously never fought or wrestled.


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

Bet i could knock ol' randy out.


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

asskicker you are obviously a fatty.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

kjelliii said:


> Bet i could knock ol' randy out.


Just get outta here Rush


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

afreak said:


> asskicker you are obviously a fatty.


And how would you conclude that? I have about 10% body fat BTW


----------



## kjelliii (Oct 25, 2006)

Tim sucks and Randy is a bit better.
Chuck Liddel is the one you should be cheering for knockin boyz out.


----------



## afreak (Mar 5, 2007)

sure.....


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

fkbulldog said:


> UFC fans just don't know how deadly Cro Cop is. This is the Grand Prix open weight champ. He went through people like silva and Barnett with ease. Barnett being the one who took Coutures belt once before. He is the only one in this world who stands a chance at beating Fedor and he is more dominant now than ever before. Exellent stand up "right is hospital, left is cemetary," and great take down defense. I don't think Randy will be willing to eat a kick from Cro cop to get a take down. No disrespect to Couture he is a great fighter but nobody can f*** with Mirko.


I do. I watch all the prides and C.C. won over Barnett with an eye gouge in the same position Randy had Barnett in, although he would have most likely won anyway. I see a c.c. vs. Randy looking like the first Chuck fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*.... if it wasnt 'them' ...*

In all fairness though...if that wasnt Randy and Tim...

IF it was 2 unknown guys (both being around mid twenties early thirty years of age) and they put that performance on...

It would NOT be impressive

What impressed me about the fight is that the reigning "Champ" was so clearly dominated by a "retired" fighter.

It said one of a 3 things:
1) the "champ" sucks
or
2) Randy f'n rules
or
3) Both of the above

But seriously... one knock down within 30 seconds... followed by 4:30 of holding... makes for a CRAPPY round.

The third was the only exciting round... when Randy decided to trade... even so, had these been 2 completely different guys, that round would not have been "that" great.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*CroCop VS Randy ...*

I mentioned waterman... and Nog...
Not to illustrate them defeating CC, but to show that CC can be taken to the mat.

Waterman had him there for 6 minutes... aftewhich CC managed to get back to his feet and knock him the F'out... but still... its not like CC cannot be taken down and kept there...

I believe Randy can get CC to the mat...
I also think CC isnt used to receiving elbows from the position...

Which is why I dont count Randy out... but still do favor CC for the winner.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I think this fight would be very interesting because of the clashing styles. I was impressed by randy's boxing. And Randy has always been able to cover up good when he's introuble. Also, Cro Cop doesnt have the best take down defense or ground game in the world. With that being said Cro Copis unbelievably standing up. If randy can close the gap on CC he might get a decision


Sorry dude but I disagree, Cro cop doesn't have THE best sprawl in the world, but it is up there. Randy would have a hell of a harder time taking him down than big Tim.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

theveej said:


> Randy wll win, you know why?
> The man is all about the gameplan, he will find some flaw in corcops game and he will exploite it. Say what u want crocop is my hero but randy is GOD. Crocop is anything but a perfect fighter, if someone has holes in their fighting randy will find out and use it against them. Crocop is an amazing striker but his biggest advantage is fear. Everyone fears the left kick so everyone stays back of his reach, the result is a lhk to face. In order to beat crocop u need to pull a fedor bum rush him get inside his range where he cant hit u with lhk, outbox him (like randy did to tim) and hope u are the better boxer and hopefully take him down in the clinch. I am more than sure that randy can execute this gameplan, and more importantly is capable of doing this gameplan, especially with fences in the ufc as oppose to the ropes in pride.
> 
> Anyway i have never counted couture out no matter how big the odds are u always go for couture, even if it is crocop the baddest mother****er after fedor.
> ...


I posted this in another thread but a pro pos here.

About the Lame-iac:
I think Tim has been relying on his size. You need to be very much more skilled to cancel out a sizable height/reach/weight/strength advantage. At some point, no skill would be enough, e.g., The Muscle Shark Sherk versus Slyvia, tell me who wins that one!

Hence the weight divisions. The HW division is the one place where not everyone weighs the maximum, but Tim does, at 265 and probably more than that on fight night. So Tim greatly outweighs and outreaches most of his opponents, and that has carried him through against a lot of better pound-for-pound fighters. This all makes Couture's performance the more impressive.

On Randy versus Cro Cop:
I'm not sure anyone can say that any of those guys Tim beat down could beat down Couture. The biggest unknown now is Cro Cop, but don't be too quick to count out Couture. Long as Randy doesn't try to stand and strike too long with Mirko, he might have a decent chance. Biggest worry is how he faired against another great striker, name of Liddell.

The difference:
But that was a smaller Randy, and maybe not his chosen weight for his style of fighting, that extra weight did RANDY some good too, look at his driving and shoving around of the Lame-iac. I think 25 extra pounds is a more "Natural", Natural.

Couture versus Cro Cop, can't wait for that!!!


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

I definitely think Randy's taking this fight. Not only do i think his striking skills are just as good (if not better) then Cro Cop outside of his kicks, but he has a better chin and is the far superior fighter on the ground. This will be an interesting fight.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Before Saturday's fight, I would have said Cro Cop will win hands down, but now I am not so sure. I love both fighters equally. I think I would give Cro Cop a slight advantage. Randy is flying high right now and he might be unstoppable. If he fights Cro Cop and wins, I would retire because who else could he possibly fight?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Simon Phoenix said:


> I definitely think Randy's taking this fight. Not only do i think his striking skills are just as good (if not better) then Cro Cop outside of his kicks, but he has a better chin and is the far superior fighter on the ground. This will be an interesting fight.


Come on man I love Randy but to say his strinking is on par with Cro Cops if not better? Thats just ridiculous. Randy showed impressive striking against Tim especially for a 43 year old man but I can assure you if Tim was fighting Mirko it wouldnt have went passed round 2. Cro Cops striking is just on a whole nother level than almost anyone in mma.

For people to say the definatly think Randy will win is a little over the top. If Randy wins it'll probably be the biggest upset in the history of mma. Not that Im counting Randy out, its just Mirko is Mirko


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Come on man I love Randy but to say his strinking is on par with Cro Cops if not better? Thats just ridiculous. Randy showed impressive striking against Tim especially for a 43 year old man but I can assure you if Tim was fighting Mirko it wouldnt have went passed round 2. Cro Cops striking is just on a whole nother level than almost anyone in mma.
> 
> For people to say the definatly think Randy will win is a little over the top. If Randy wins it'll probably be the biggest upset in the history of mma. Not that Im counting Randy out, its just Mirko is Mirko


I said he's just as good of a striker *not including kicks*

And when i say better striker im also taking into account being smarter in what to throw and using different strikes to set up different positions as opposed to just pure KO power which Cro Cop obviously posesses.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rbunnell said:


> Before Saturday's fight, I would have said Cro Cop will win hands down, but now I am not so sure. I love both fighters equally. I think I would give Cro Cop a slight advantage. Randy is flying high right now and he might be unstoppable. If he fights Cro Cop and wins, I would retire because who else could he possibly fight?


I either read it here or somewhere else, but someone suggested Werdum vs Couture. I think that fight would be freakin' swank.

I just hope Randy doesn't take a complete beating. Couture's one of my all time favorites, and seeing him being dismantled would suck. But, I said the same thing before the Sylvia fight, and look how that turned out. All I know is that Randy will not come unprepared.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm of the mindset that crocop did a poorer job against fedor then the general consensus thinks. I was also one to think that randy couldnt take down tim with the sucess he did. A world class wrestler who uses his head like randy unlike one like coleman who got stuck by crocop because of the hammer house mindset CAN and will beat crocop if hes able to stay alive standing up. I like this matchup for randy, crocop isnt exactly like chuck takedown d wise. I dont mean exactly like as far as skill, i mean as far as style...


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah, randy was the best randy I've seen last saturday but i'm not sure if he can beat cro cop like he did silvia. if the punches don't work for mirko, he has killer kicks too! 

I'd hate to see randy lose to Mirko, they're both my heroes..
i don't want Randy to get tagged with one of those HADUKEN punches lol


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Randy was awesome against Sylvia, but let's face it, when it comes to Cro Cop, it's a whole different world. As a fan of both fighters, I'd rather not even see that fight as Randy will get seriously hurt. It'll be the retirement with no return. 

Mind you, he'll have all those $$$'s to console him... 

Sylvia looked like he'd just smoked a huge bong before the Randy fight! What the f*** was the matter with him? Not one decently connecting punch with reach that occupies two post codes... Chump.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Everyone was saying the wish Randy didn't get hurt before the Sylvia fight.... I think we should've been worried about Sylvia a bit more.

I will say again, Randy Liddell 3 ended due to a slippery logo on the mat. Randy slips and Liddell tagged him good. Remember that Randy did win the first fight in a manner very much like he won against Sylvia. 

This fight is not a no brainer.


----------



## edinburgheire (Feb 23, 2007)

I know when 2 people fight you cant rule anyone out, but get off the randy bandwagon, yes he beat Tim, probably Tim was crap as Randy Neutralised him a bit. But Cro Cop, Randy will be a nervous wreck. After the crowd noise, the entrance, Cro Cop will be leaving with another KO under his name, and Randy well, who knows what he'll do after that.

Im also quite happy to be proved wrong, but thats my opinion.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

Some amusing trolls on this thread.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Simon Phoenix said:


> I said he's just as good of a striker *not including kicks*
> 
> And when i say better striker im also taking into account being smarter in what to throw and using different strikes to set up different positions as opposed to just pure KO power which Cro Cop obviously posesses.



Well the thing is Cro-Cop changes his game to fit the fight. When facing Eddie he was playing "Kick-the-Can" and that's all he wanted to do. If you look at his fights vs. other well rounded strikers like Fedor, Mark Hunt, and Wandi you will see him setting up a lot of his opponents with good combonations of punches. Mirko's punches are just as good as Fedor's, Hunt's, Wandi's and most likely Chuck's as well. 

You are right that Randy has become a lot smarter. He played a very well thought out game agianst a defensive striker. Mirko is the opposite he is more like Wandi. He will hunt you down and push the pace. Randy will have to change is game plan a lot from what he did agianst Sylvia to match Mirko. The head bobbing will be a hinderance to him if he tries that agian. While good agianst Sylvia it will open up his head/body to kicks and hooks. Mirko is used to these actions of head bobbing and will force Randy to do them to push his head to one side to expose it.


But as everyone has said "Anything can happen". Go Randy! if/when you do face him.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Randys smart enough to not do the head bobbing against Cro Cop, he'll come out with a totally different gameplan.

To an above post about how Randys a better striker without kicks. I still totally disagree. If you took kicks away from everybody in mma Cro Cop may still be the best striker.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

You guys seriously think Couture has a chance? Don't let the last performance gas you up, Couture WILL get KO'd.

Comparing Fedor's takedowns and ground game to Coutures?

You think Couture can take Cro Cop down?

You guys are crazy. Cro Cop's going to bring the UFC title back to PRIDE FC.

I'm sorry but this is the truth. It was a good fight between Couture and Sylvia though. Good matchup. Something I haven't seen in a LONG time in the UFC.


----------



## jojo333 (Feb 17, 2007)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> You guys seriously think Couture has a chance? Don't let the last performance gas you up, Couture WILL get KO'd.
> 
> Comparing Fedor's takedowns and ground game to Coutures?
> 
> ...


I dont doubt for a minute that Couture WILL get CC to the ground...

Whether or not he is effective there is another story.

I also dont doubt CC will tag Randy with punches and kicks... again, whether Randy can handle it is another story...

But comparing "Randy's ground game" Versus "CroCops stand up" is where I fear CroCop has the advantage...

...BUT its not going to be a walk in the park for either.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Randy had a lot of trouble taking Chuck down so he should have an = amount with Cro Cop then again i think Chucks Sprawl is better than CC's. So a low shot by Randy may work.

CC is a hard guy to get a beat on and i wouldn't even compare Sylvia's striking to his. 

Cro Cop by knock out.


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

vushvush said:


> Have you seen Fedor vs. Crop Cop?
> 
> Fedor took him down AT WILL ... and this was without the cage. I thought Randy wouldn't be able to control big Tim, but he slammed him against the cage and used his wrestling to bring him down. No sprawl and Brawl for you!



I agree, i was amazed whith the amount of times Randy took Tim down. I could see him taking cro cop down, but i could also see Big John standing it up all the time, giving mirko the chance he needs to get the k.o.


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

SloberKnocker said:


> i was amazed whith the amount of times Randy took Tim down. I could see him taking cro cop down, but i could also see Big John standing it up all the time, giving mirko the chance he needs to get the k.o.


I think that the ref will have a big roll to play in the match. Mirko has a great stand up defense but once he gets on the ground he is pretty week. He utilizes a tight guard but I think that Randy will score enough points to win the match.

I see it as a pretty obvious match up if Mirko's takedown defense is better than Randy's takedowns he wins. I personally think that Randy can take Mirko down, he has the most diverse takedowns in MMA. If its not a double leg then it is a clinch to inside trip. 

I don't know though I just think that Mirko will KO him in the later rounds. 

But Randy is looking pretty good.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

"Some amusing trolls on this thread."

I agree.

"BUT its not going to be a walk in the park for either."

Yes it is. Maybe not as easy as Sylvia would have been but this should be a walk in the park. If Cro Cop doesn't knock this dude out before the 3rd round, Cro Cop should retire.

I seriously doubt any of you have seen Cro Cops takedown defense. Watch some PRIDE fights. This dude is an animal.

He stopped Fedors takedown a few times and Fedor is one of the best if not THE best takedown artist in MMA today.

So let's all youtube Cro Cop fights that kind of went the distance and then start posting again.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> "Some amusing trolls on this thread."
> 
> I agree.
> 
> ...


Im a big fan of CC... but I also like to keep my opinion of him within reality...

Who should have the best take down defense? a striker? or wrestler/bjj? 

The wrestler of course... thats one of the most basic fundamental things a wrestler trains for ... to defend the take down...

If Randy can get through another wrestlers takedown defense, then he most certainly WILL get thru a strikers...

so IMHO, its no question of *will* CC get taken down, its just a question of *when*...

But the mere takedown does NOT equate to a Victory... its just a take down.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

I have seen Cro Cop handle wrestlers, BJJ artists, and even ***** champions.

I agree, Cro Cop might be taken down once or twice. IF he doesn't knock him out first but to say that he has a legitimate chance at winning Cro Cop cause he is a wrestler and thats what they are trained to do then you got another thing coming.

Cro Cop usually ends up throwing the other guy when they attempt the takedown. Thats why in all his fights he's telling everyone to stand up.

The man is sick at preventing the takedown and to say just cause he's a striker that he can prevent a 43 year olds takedown you must be crazy.

RIP Couture in this matchup. I hope Cro Cop goes back to PRIDE so we can see some real match ups.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> I have seen Cro Cop handle wrestlers, BJJ artists, and even ***** champions.
> 
> I agree, Cro Cop might be taken down once or twice. IF he doesn't knock him out first but to say that he has a legitimate chance at winning Cro Cop cause he is a wrestler and thats what they are trained to do then you got another thing coming.
> 
> ...


I remember when Vitor fans sd the same thing and then Randy went out and outstruck Vitor by working inside. Randy's takedowns are world class and although I am a huge cro-cop fan I can see a fight similar to Chuck vs. Randy 1. I can also see Crocop getting the ko as well. Unfortunately you seem to be more on making pride look better than ufc rather than actually talking about the fighters on their merits. Crocop is a ufc fighter just in case you didn't know that yet so he wouldn't be taking the belt back to pride.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> I have seen Cro Cop handle wrestlers, BJJ artists, and even ***** champions.
> 
> I agree, Cro Cop might be taken down once or twice. IF he doesn't knock him out first but to say that he has a legitimate chance at winning Cro Cop cause he is a wrestler and thats what they are trained to do then you got another thing coming.
> 
> ...


Im not saying that he Randy will win *because* he is a wrestler... far from it... but it wont be 10 second fight either.

IMHO, the only way I can see how CC losing is by a G&P or sub from Randy... the standup game is a no contest.

...like I said, Im a big CroCop fan... and he does get taken down... 

In Pride they got no elbows... you can hit to the head with Knees and foot strikes on a down'd opponent... these are tools that CC wont have access to

Randy has more experience with the *rules* of the UFC... thats his advantage.


----------



## theveej (Dec 31, 2006)

K first of all randy is anything but a normal wrestler.
Just like saying Crocop is just a striker.

Randy is if not the, one of the smartest fighter in the world. Crocop has fought good wrestlers, corcop has fought good bjj guys, but he has only fought a smart wrestler/bjj guy once and that was fedor. Im sorry but hammer house is a bunch of iddiots, they have gameplans coming to fight corcop ( and that is take him down), but they are not well thought out at all. Randy will take crocop down, he will not shoot as he is not an idiot, one shoot and one leg lick = kick right in the face, he will do the same thing that he did to chuck the first time and should have done the 2 and 3rd time. Essentialy bum rush corcop so u dont get hit by the kick (basically always be IN crocop range not outside, if ur outside ur head is gonna get knocked off), throw intellegent punches as u go in, and get in a clinch drive him to the fence, and from there it is to the ground and the ground game. Sounds fimiliar? it should because that is what fedor did. But as i said u cant compare couture to fedor, fedor is like couture on crack times 100.

Im sure couture will use a similar game plan and even modify it a bit, cro cop can be beaten as fedor layed out the blue print. The only problem is probably only fedor can pull that off, but if anyone else can execute that game plan it has to be couture. 

Even with that Crocop is the obvious faviroute going to this bout, but u never ever count Captain America out, you also never bet against Captain America.
I love crocop, and he is my idol, but the **** with it, WAR COUTURE!!!!!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

With Tim Sylvia and Couture, I gave Couture a 1/5 chance of winning. With this fight, it's more of a 1/100000 chance. Sorry.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

couture has a chance but its very unlikely...


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

couture has beat the odds before, cro cop will prolly win but i would be a million times happier if couture pulled off the upset


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

vushvush said:


> So it is pretty much set for UFC 73 or something would you not say?
> 
> I just watched Cro Cop Vs. Fedor and I must say.... if that Cro Cop shows up, and the Randy from Saturday shows up there I think Couture has a decent chance. I mean, at this point ruling Couture out is pointless I would think.
> 
> Do you think Randy to pull off another 5 round clinch, control, GnP victory like he did to win so many titles?


well he has a chance its mma anything can happen,but the difference from cro cop and tim is big I think randy has a way better chance then tim,I would also like to see AA vs randy.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Couture has a great chance to beat Cro Cop and the sooner the match takes place the better for Randy. Why do I say that. It's simple, Cro Cops inexperience in the cage will work towards Coutures advantage. The keys for a Couture victory are basic enough. Close the distance, Dirty boxing, Take him down and Ground n Pound. All things that Couture does well. And, all things Cro Cop has been through and will undoubtably be ready for. But what he hasn't experienced before is being mashed up against the cage with an opponent of Coutures ability on top of him. Something you just can't fully prepare yourself for until you actually experience it. It's almost like a second man in the cage helping to hold you down. I don't think Cro Cop will be ready for that.

I keep seeing people say that Josh Barnett beat Couture and Cro Cop beat Barnett 3 times. Funny they never say that Barnett was juiced up on roids when he beat Couture. Nor has Couture ever had a chance at a rematch with Barnett. Other than Chuck, Randy has 2 other major losses in the UFC, Barnett and Rodriquez. Both men bigger than Randy and both men were able to put Randy on his back. A position that Cro Cop will never get Randy into. Then there is the 2 losses to Chuck by KO. No denying them, and Mirko is a better striker than Chuck so Couture does have something to worry about. However, right now Randy doesn't have a bunch of extra mental baggage to deal with and will be focusing on the fight. And he's a master of building an excellent game plan and being able to stick to it, as he proved the first time he faced Chuck.

What I am saying is Randy Couture has an excellent chance to beat Mirko Cro Cop. In fact, I believe his chance of beating Cro Cop is better than Cro Cops chance of beating Couture so my money is on Capt. America, the Natural, Randy Couture.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmm...I remember when everyone thought Tyson was unbeatable too.
CC will get all he can handle. He may prevail, but then again Randy is one tough SOB.
I whatched some old Greco films of him recently and all I can say is WOW...this guy is an animal.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

if cro cop wins well where would they fight which city does somebody know.. i m thinking about maybe watching it live cause i hope there will be such a clash .. and good luck mister Couture and have a promising fight with a positive result whoever you get.. in my eyes this guy will be a true champion 4ever whatever the outcome may be in this summer.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry I don't want to come off as a UFC hater at all. I'm a fan of both organizations, and of MMA in general. I still think PRIDE has the better fighters and match up's but that can change within a year so its stupid to invest in one particular organization.

Now back to CC vs Couture.

Anyone has a chance a beating anyone, but I'm looking at the facts. You really can't argue these facts...

FACT: Couture hasn't proved himself in the heavyweight division. Yeah he beat Sylvia but Sylvia was a lame duck champion, defiabtely third rate. You could buy coat racks that could've held a belt better than Sylvia.

CC on the other hand has proven himself over and over and is number two in this division and probably the world right now in MMA. Couture is a 40 something year old heavyweight.

FACT: Cro Cop is not invincible. He has lost and he has been KO'd before. But it takes someone with skill, motivation, and damn good luck to beat him. Unless you're Fedor. So lay off that, "He's not invincible" BS. No one is invincible, but lets try not to fantasize too much here and stay on level ground.

FACT: Just because CCC is generally known as a striker doesn't mean that his take down defense is weak. I would argue and say that it rivals even Hendo's takedown defense. He has proven that he is not some easy guy to get down. I'm NOT saying he won't get taken down, but I am saying that his takedown defense will prevent Couture from him even attaempting a takedown strategy.

FACT: Japan's PRIDE rules about soccor kicks and knees to the head make no difference. I can't even remember cro cop using them for a KO.

FACT: Inexperience in the cage, huh? Well here's some news to you, Ring or Cage there are only minor differences in the outlay and if your a good fighter it shouldn't even matter. This cage superstition is pretty laughable and it really is a good PR move by the UFC.

Now I agree I will be happy for Couture and pretty damn surprised if he wins but come on everyone lest be realistic.

CC by KO or TKO in the second round. Anyway you slice it CC wins this fight. Some people just like to to make the case for weaker fighters. I think it might have something to do with denying the inevitable. And in this case....

Inevitable = Cro Cop, UFC Heavyweight champ.

Why do you think Dana paid him and Rampage so much to come to the UFC?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

First off, I appreciate the civilized discussion Dutch... its nice not getting into personal attacks when our opinions dont agree  :thumbsup: 

That said... I agree mostly with what you stated... with some minor exceptions...



Dutch Master said:


> ...
> FACT: Japan's PRIDE rules about soccor kicks and knees to the head make no difference. I can't even remember cro cop using them for a KO.


Of the 2 that I know of for CroCop soccer kicks for KO's:
-Waterman
-Yoshihisa Yamamoto

But he very often will get the front head lock of a wrestler /bjj and deliver Knees to the head when the opponent IS grounded... this is a very frequent tool almost every Pride fighter will use.



Dutch Master said:


> FACT: Inexperience in the cage, huh? Well here's some news to you, Ring or Cage there are only minor differences in the outlay and if your a good fighter it shouldn't even matter. This cage superstition is pretty laughable and it really is a good PR move by the UFC.
> ...


IMHO, when you stop and reposition a fight that is taking place on the ropes, you absolutely change the momentum... repositioning frequently benefits the guy on the bottom... not the guy in the dominate position...

Also, CC isnt accustomed to having an elbow grinding against his eye/brow... which is a very *lame* (IMHO) but allowable UFC tactic... 




Dutch Master said:


> CC by KO or TKO in the second round. Anyway you slice it CC wins this fight.


Even though we dont see eye2eye on those points, I totally agree with your outcome


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Everyone has their prefrence when it comes to the Winner of the potential matchup between Couture and Cro Cop, I personally think that Coutures Cardio is on the wain and Cro Cop could set helluva pace to push him, saying that Couture has the skill and will be able to take CC down, the big question is how much punishment can RC take to enable him to force his game on CC.
There are other factors such as Luck, Mental strength, and i think the Major one for Couture - Give it all as it may be the last fight.
No certainty on the outcome of this matchup, itll either be knockout for CC or submission for RC as i cant see him wanting to fight another 5 rounds if he can help it.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> Now back to CC vs Couture.
> 
> Anyone has a chance a beating anyone, but I'm looking at the facts. You really can't argue these facts...
> 
> ...


Randy has lost before too, but to say he hasn't proved himself is silly at best.
Fighting the cage is very different than fighting in a ring. Anyone who trains for KOTC and Vale Tudo will attest to that. There are totally different tactics for each.

Pride stops the action to reposition the fighters and that won't happen if CC gets taken down (IMO he will) and he is getting stuffed against the cage, there will be no ref stopping the elbows until the bell rings or his bell rings.

CC has good TD def but he also will be watching for that and that can deter kicks. I'll say this, if anyone can take him to the mat and pound him, Randy can.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry about the redundant comments.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

"knockout for CC or submission for RC"

I highly doubt CC will be submitted, or even beaten. It's just really hard for me to fathom, and I like Randy as fighter. He is world class and definately a cool guy.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

As much as I like Randy, and even though I was amazed on how he handled Tim........In my opinion CC will deal with Randy without too much trouble......I do think he will take CC down a few times but I think as we saw in the Fedor fight he can survive well there..........I say CC by KO


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Randy has lost before too, but to say he hasn't proved himself is silly at best.


I said he hadn't proved himself in the HEAVYWEIGHT division, not as an overall fighter. Beating Sylvia is NOT proving yourself when there are 5 other heavyweights and a number 2 fighter in your way.



LV 2 H8 U said:


> Fighting the cage is very different than fighting in a ring. Anyone who trains for KOTC and Vale Tudo will attest to that. There are totally different tactics for each.


Of course its different. One is a cage the other isn't. No matter what environment or venue if you are the better fighter you SHOULD win. It's not like this is WWE and they can climb the cage and drop kick someone or drag their face around the cage.



LV 2 H8 U said:


> Pride stops the action to reposition the fighters and that won't happen if CC gets taken down (IMO he will) and he is getting stuffed against the cage, there will be no ref stopping the elbows until the bell rings or his bell rings.


Usually they are moved before they go out the ring. Would you want them to fight in the crowd? HAHAHAHA at you thinking Randy is going to somehow rain down elbows on CC. Too much dreaming on this board. Save that for the fantasy leagues. So far damn near every PRIDE fighter that has come in has held his own and lived up to the expectations of the "cage". So come off that.



LV 2 H8 U said:


> CC has good TD def but he also will be watching for that and that can deter kicks. I'll say this, if anyone can take him to the mat and pound him, Randy can.


If anyone could take CC to the mat and pound him it would be a Fedor or Hunt type. Not Randy. Im sorry but I see a Silve vs. Franklin all over again in this bout.

Too much day dreaming on this board.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

CC will probably win. He is more well rounded than people give him credit for. He does have a good ground game. Standing Randy can survive but not for long. He'll be KO'd if he can't take cro cop down. But Randy is a world class wrestler and should be able to wrestle cro cop down if he can get inside. Don't con't randy out of this one.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> I said he hadn't proved himself in the HEAVYWEIGHT division, not as an overall fighter. Beating Sylvia is NOT proving yourself when there are 5 other heavyweights and a number 2 fighter in your way.


I think alot of people thought Tim was godlike, so surely this make Randy more than omnipotent...
But I agree to a certain extent, I dont want to take anything away from that fight, but Tim was not the fiercest competition he has met. The question still stands about how he can perform against 'true' competition in the HW division.



Dutch Master said:


> It's not like this is WWE and they can climb the cage and drop kick someone or drag their face around the cage.


You would be surprised how many people dont realize that they cant 




Dutch Master said:


> thinking Randy is going to somehow rain down elbows on CC.


Nah, but I do see him "grinding" his elbow into his face while he has him wrapped up. 




Dutch Master said:


> Too much day dreaming on this board.


I like to consider it wishful thinking


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Fair enough


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Personally, I think Cro Cop is going to get slammed by a 44 year old.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I would LOVE to see that.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

did ufc 68 really hurt your point count pauly?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Nah, I made quite a bit. Its just gone straight onto other fights. I would really like to see crocop get slammed by an old man. Spesh my fave old man.


----------



## theveej (Dec 31, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Nah, I made quite a bit. Its just gone straight onto other fights. I would really like to see crocop get slammed by an old man. Spesh my fave old man.


The good thing about randy is he can slam crocop. Against Timmy there was no way randy could have slammed him. I want to see more slams, i have not seen a good slam in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time.

Freaking rampage better bring his suplexes and slams next time, I paid 40 bucks for ufc 67 in hopes of a good variaty of slams; whtat i get? the lames ufc since AA vs Tim 3.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, with Tim being so tall and damn heavy I noticed that Randy had to use a trip most of the time because he couldn't slam him. Crocop is pretty light for a heavyweight and not as tall as Sylvia so maybe we're in for some awesome takedowns


----------



## Lethal (Mar 3, 2007)

I love Couture as much as the next guy but seriously. Cro Cop would beat Couture down. Dude reminds me of Ivan Drago. "I must break you" And break he will do. I doubt Couture would be dumb enough to fing Cro Cop or Arlovski.


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah man that is who couture reminded me of on saturday, Fedor. I could see Randy pulling that one off. I wonder if Chuck is gonna mover up HW and fight Randy that be kinda of mean.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Hahaha....YOu guys really do kill me.

Couture beating Cro Cop could only happen in the Land of Oz, or in some kind of ass backwards universe.

I think when Couture dreams about this fight he can see him taking Cro Cop down as victory.

Comparing Fedor to Randy?!?!?

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

BigRandy said:


> I keep seeing people say that Josh Barnett beat Couture and Cro Cop beat Barnett 3 times. Funny they never say that Barnett was juiced up on roids when he beat Couture


Not only that, but Couture dominated the much bigger man throughout most of the fight (by "most", I mean 90% of the fight). Couture was controlling him the whole time. It was only when Couture accidentally lost control of Barnett by which Barnett was able to slipp past Couture, and get Couture's back for the TKO punches. It was sheer luck for Barnett.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> FACT: Couture hasn't proved himself in the heavyweight division. Yeah he beat Sylvia but Sylvia was a lame duck champion, defiabtely third rate. You could buy coat racks that could've held a belt better than Sylvia.


Yea, I mean, he only dominated the champion(Who happens to be a good fighter). I mean, that's not proving himself at all. Nope, nu-uh. It's not like Sylvia was a bigger opponent.

....Oh wait....


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

If Couture does fight Cro Cop and if he does win, I think Rogan's head would explode.

Cro Cop will probably be harder to takedown than Sylvia and I do not think Couture will be able to out strike Cro Cop like he did Tim. 

However, I am not going to count out Couture. He is the fcking man!


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Please stop kidding yourselfs, anyone who thinks randy is going to even come close to pulling a fight off against mirko is dreaming. Mirko is a million times the fighter that tim sylvia is minus six inches and 30 or so pounds. Maybe its just me but i wont give anyone a chance to beat cro cop unless he goes back to pride and fights the likes of nog,hunt and fedor, other than that, who is going to beat him?








and dont even say randy cotoure or im a cry.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

if there is anyone out there that can beat cro cop besides fedor its randy. and maybe barnett. and maybe nog. lol


----------



## creotine (Mar 4, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Not only that, but Couture dominated the much bigger man throughout most of the fight (by "most", I mean 90% of the fight). Couture was controlling him the whole time. It was only when Couture accidentally lost control of Barnett by which Barnett was able to slipp past Couture, and get Couture's back for the TKO punches. It was sheer luck for Barnett.


I know. I love how people have seemed to have forgotten that. Randy was dominating that fight.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i hope randy wins but ofcourse he's the underdog once again, i hope he pulls it off this time too, i guess everyones already counting gonzaga out


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Rated said:


> If Couture does fight Cro Cop and if he does win, I think Rogan's head would explode.


Even more reason to want couture to win.....


Randy has not proven himself as a HW ....? What is it, 3 time HW champ??? How many championships does Cro Cop have? 0 I believe. He's only won 1 Pride Grand Prix in I believe 6 years of trying, but no title. I'm not saying Cro Cop can't beat Randy, Nor am I saying that Randy is a shoe in either, but I am saying Cro Cop is beatable, and Randy is very good at finding the holes in a fighters game, building a game plan around them, and executing that game plan to perfection. Dominated Chuck the first time (yea I know, not a HW) but that wasn't supposed to happen but did. So Chuck regrouped and beat Randy twice, doesn't change the fact that Randy dominated him the first time by exploiting the holes in Chucks game. Same thing could happen to Cro Cop and I believe will. Call it fantasy if you like. And I already know, when it happens, Randy still won't get his props .. It will have been nothing but a fluke...


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BigRandy said:


> Even more reason to want couture to win.....
> 
> 
> Randy has not proven himself as a HW ....? What is it, 3 time HW champ??? How many championships does Cro Cop have? 0 I believe. He's only won 1 Pride Grand Prix in I believe 6 years of trying, but no title. I'm not saying Cro Cop can't beat Randy, Nor am I saying that Randy is a shoe in either, but I am saying Cro Cop is beatable, and Randy is very good at finding the holes in a fighters game, building a game plan around them, and executing that game plan to perfection. Dominated Chuck the first time (yea I know, not a HW) but that wasn't supposed to happen but did. So Chuck regrouped and beat Randy twice, doesn't change the fact that Randy dominated him the first time by exploiting the holes in Chucks game. Same thing could happen to Cro Cop and I believe will. Call it fantasy if you like. And I already know, when it happens, Randy still won't get his props .. It will have been nothing but a fluke...


couldn't have said it better...randy develops new styles for each fighter he faces. At one point the UFC was calling Arlovski unbeatable...look at him now. I love Randy and Cro Cop and have mad respect for both, but Cro Cop has lost and is definitly beatable. I do think Randy can take him.


----------



## 801suckerpunch (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Couture is the smartest fighter in mma. He is very good at adapting to each opponent, and is a top notch wrestler and respectable striker. Mirko however, is THE most devastating MMA striker on his feet(well, him and Hunt) and has great TD defense. If Mirko presses the fight and is able to avoid 2 or 3 takedowns, Randy will begin to fatigue then BANG! CC will throw a left high kick and it's lights out for Randy. The fight will likely end in round one or possible two.


________________________________
Some Favs:
Henderson
Fedor
Gomi
Sakuraba
Shogun
Wandy
Big Nog


----------



## Coleman_7 (Mar 10, 2007)

If Couture can control the tempo of the fight and have it on the ground then I think he comes out with another W... But if he plays stand up with Cro Cop then I think it will be a long night for Randy.


----------



## cfolau (Jul 18, 2006)

vushvush said:


> Eddie Sanchez wasn't KOed by LHK so why should Randy.
> 
> Dude.... Randy made my F-ing month. I'm never doubting him again.


That's one of the stupidest assessments I've ever heard! First off it is hard to kick someone in the head when they are running away from you. Secondly, Couture is a real fighter unlike that BUM Sanchez, and would not run away from cc. This fact will make it very likely for Couture to get KOed by a LHK. 

I guarantee it will end first or second round by CC knocking Randy out or by referee stoppage (premature of course seeing how it is UFC).

Bottom line is as much as I lik Couture...HE HAS NO CHANCE, PERIOD.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

not many people can take crocop there is maybe 1 fedor. an only maybe. But if there is anyone else who would come close i think its randy,


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

as dana said I stoped douting randy a long time ago 

I knew he would beat tim (didnt think it was going to go like that).

mirco is a great fighter but so is randy it could go either way.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

BigRandy said:


> Even more reason to want couture to win.....
> 
> 
> Randy has not proven himself as a HW ....? What is it, 3 time HW champ??? How many championships does Cro Cop have? 0 I believe. He's only won 1 Pride Grand Prix in I believe 6 years of trying, but no title. I'm not saying Cro Cop can't beat Randy, Nor am I saying that Randy is a shoe in either, but I am saying Cro Cop is beatable, and Randy is very good at finding the holes in a fighters game, building a game plan around them, and executing that game plan to perfection. Dominated Chuck the first time (yea I know, not a HW) but that wasn't supposed to happen but did. So Chuck regrouped and beat Randy twice, doesn't change the fact that Randy dominated him the first time by exploiting the holes in Chucks game. Same thing could happen to Cro Cop and I believe will. Call it fantasy if you like. And I already know, when it happens, Randy still won't get his props .. It will have been nothing but a fluke...


Hear hear! I'm rooting for the Natural and I think he can do it. I admit I haven't seen much of CC (other than in his UFC debut and a couple Pride clips) not having access that I know of to Pride fights, but I know he's a legendary striker especially with kicks like an aluminum baseball bat plus he has an age advantage against Randy. But age is not as big a factor if you haven't been eating junk food 7 days a week, guzzling booze and smoking cigarrettes your whole life, and Randy is as about as fit and physically strong as you can get, I mean he pushed around big Sylvia at will. Randy's back is like the broad side of a barn unlike Sylvia with that lanky, pear-shaped fat-body. But we're talking about Cro Cop and Tim Sylvia was not Cro Cop. Even so, Tim Sylvia is strong and huge and beat a lot of decent guys like Arlovski, so Randy Couture was totally impressive.

Randy just needs to get through Cro Cop's effective range and end up on the inside, then work his magic. Not saying it'll be easy but I gotta put my money on the Natural. How do you make a bet with points? I'd bet my points on Randy to beat Cro Cop for that fight!


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

JustAnMMAFan said:


> I admit I haven't seen much of CC (other than in his UFC debut and a couple Pride clips) not having access that I know of to Pride fights, but I know he's a legendary striker especially with kicks like an aluminum baseball bat plus he has an age advantage against Randy.


Wow, now I'm actually gonna say something pro Cro Cop.

If you haven't seen him fight (sorry sanchez was not a fight) then you really need to watch Cro Cop fight. As long as its on it feet, the man is an extremely exciting fighter to watch. Also, on that list of things Randy has to watch out for, Cro Cop's ***** (is that spelled right.. anyway) is first rate and his takedown defense is a good or possible better than Liddels. Well the take down defense is better than Liddel's but Liddel is better at getting back up once taken down. Cro Cop is a sprawling machine. You wanna learn how to sprawl, watch Cro Cop. His leg kicks are not only powerful, there fast, way fast and accurate.

Hmmmm now that I gave Cro Cop some props, I'll counter and say why Randy still has a chance. Randy generally don't shoot in for his takedowns (double or single leg), he general bum rushes his Opponets and goes for the clinch, then uses a trip or then he'll drop down for the leg or an ankle pick, so Cro Cops beautiful sprawls won't be much of a factor. Also by not changing levels and shooting in, he's less likely to take a big kick or knee on his way in. In the clinch he will have to worry about the knees big time tho. I know Randy ain't dumb enough to stand at Cro Cops range long enough for Cro Cop to Tee off on him, So I see Randy being most valnurable while trying to close the distance and he has to be very weary of a strikes by Cro Cop while trying to close that distance, or it could be lights out. But I still think were gonna see a fight alot like Couture Liddel 1. With Couture victorius. And I can't wait to see how many of the people posting that Couture doesn't stand a chance, will step back up and give Randy his props instead of saying why/how Randy got so lucky.

But I would still rather see Cro Cop go down in weight and fight Chuck. Would be an exciting fight and there I would say Cro Cop all the way ... Sorry Chuck.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks BigRandy for all that info on Cro Cop. Sounds like it'll be a war for Randy Couture. I also will bet on Randy, but it'll be a nail biter :dunno:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Coleman_7 said:


> If Couture can control the tempo of the fight and have it on the ground then I think he comes out with another W... But if he plays stand up with Cro Cop then I think it will be a long night for Randy.


Or a short night.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

randy had no chance against sylvia and now all these people thinks he can beat cro cop. wow. im not counting him out but geez. give cro cop a little credit.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Lets see... I heard Randy had no chance against Vitor Belfort, Beat Him ... He supposedly had no chance against Maurice Smith, Beat Him ... No way could he beat Kevin Randallman, Beat Him ... Chuck Liddel, not a chance in hell, Beat Him ... I heard people say he could never beat Tito (he's too old), Beat Him ... Tim Sylvia is just too big and strong for Randy, Beat Him ....

So go ahead people and say Randy has no chance to beat Cro Cop and you may just might find yourselves eating your words. The keys to victory over Cro Cop are simple and as long as Randy comes in with a good game plan and executes it ... Cro Cop will have all he wants and then some.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

oh, no problem JustAnMMAFan


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

Either way, it will be an intersting fight, especially if CroCop doesn't get an early KO.


----------



## stonystonestone (Jan 18, 2007)

I will admit I am certainly no expert on CC. I'll be honest I only watch UFC (close-minded I guess) and I didn't get to see UFC 67. Even without knowing really anything about CC I am still not going to count Randy out for pulling off a huge upset. I definitely think he has a chance but it will be TOUGH.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I am certainly not going to count Randy out, not after his fight with Tim. This fight will be very close and i cannot see a clear winner right now.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

stonystonestone said:


> I will admit I am certainly no expert on CC. I'll be honest I only watch UFC (close-minded I guess) and I didn't get to see UFC 67. Even without knowing really anything about CC I am still not going to count Randy out for pulling off a huge upset. I definitely think he has a chance but it will be TOUGH.


youtube "Mirko Cro Cop" and you'll get some good fights with him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> Lets see... I heard Randy had no chance against Vitor Belfort, Beat Him ... He supposedly had no chance against Maurice Smith, Beat Him ... No way could he beat Kevin Randallman, Beat Him ... Chuck Liddel, not a chance in hell, Beat Him ... I heard people say he could never beat Tito (he's too old), Beat Him ... Tim Sylvia is just too big and strong for Randy, Beat Him ....
> 
> So go ahead people and say Randy has no chance to beat Cro Cop and you may just might find yourselves eating your words. The keys to victory over Cro Cop are simple and as long as Randy comes in with a good game plan and executes it ... Cro Cop will have all he wants and then some.


Sorry, but the keys to beating Cro Cop are not simple. 

Great striking + great TD defense=Tough.

Though, if anyone in the UFC is smart enough to work on a good gameplan, it's Randy Couture. Still, he's facing freakin' Mirko.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

I love Randy as a fighter, but he's FINITO when he faces CROCOP, i only know of 2 people capable of beating him, 
1 is Fedor, 2 is Big Nog, everyone else = LHK + addition to Highlight Clip


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah...Cro Cop beat Barnett 3 times in a row....whom is probably a better wrestler than Randy. He stuffed coleman, waterman ect... All of whom are bigger and stronger than Randy. BUT, Randy is smarter than them. With that said, i cant see randy winning this fight. They key to his victory would be getting inside of Mirko and tripping him up, because shooting for the takedown is useless against Cro Cop.

Cro Cop just doesn't have trouble with Wrestlers...and Randy is gonna have to Wrestle him for a Win. Striking with Mirko is out of the question. Its a horrible matchup.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> youtube "Mirko Cro Cop" and you'll get some good fights with him.



I've seen plenty of much better fights than Cro Cop v Fedor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor vs Fujita was better than Fedor vs Cro Cop.

Man, Fedor vs Fujita ruled. I think that's my favorite Fedor fight.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

What does Cro Cop have before he's done? 5 fights?
Hope he makes some highligths first.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, 5 fights. he'll probably be the champion after his 3rd fight in the UFC.

i would love love love, to see him face Chuck Liddell.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually think Randy has a chance. This guy comes through even when everyone doubts him. Cro Cop is a badass but Randy may find some hole in his game. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Tango87 said:


> I actually think Randy has a chance. This guy comes through even when everyone doubts him. Cro Cop is a badass but Randy may find some hole in his game. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


i would agree.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i would agree.


Holy shit! I was expecting to get steamrolled by saying that lol. Thanks! Cro Cop is bad but I don't know. Randy seems comfortable at HW. We'll see.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> Sorry, but the keys to beating Cro Cop are not simple.
> Great striking + great TD defense=Tough.


No, actually the keys to victory are very simple ... Close the distance, Take him down, Ground and Pound. I didn't say it would be easy nor did I mean it would be simple to do. I was just referring to what Randy was gonna need to do. Because if Randy stands up with Mirko, Mirko won't be confused by it, he'll be happay about it and go for the KO instead worrying about when Randy is gonna go for the takedown like Big Tim did.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If Cro Cop is smart about it, he'll fight Randy much differently than he fought Sanchez. Against Eddie Mirko was very aggressive, constantly stalking him. He knew Eddie wasn't going to unleash his big right because it was up blocking a potential left high kick for almost the entire fight. Pushing Randy won't work as well, because he'll clinch and wrestle.
I think Cro Cop's strategy against Couture will be more like Chuck Liddell's when he fought Randy — deny the takedown, make him chase you and counterpunch him for the KO.
Randy, as good a striker as he is, will have to be careful not to get caught going after Cro Cop. Mirko doesn't drop his hands anymore.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the majority of people like CroCop, and there aren't many people who have a problem with Randy. Therefore, I wouldn't think a lot of people don't really "care" who wins this fight, so, in my opinion, it'd be cool to see Randy win, although even more unlikely than most thought with the Tim fight. I won't care who wins, hopefully Randy doesn't get humiliated too badly though.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> If Cro Cop is smart about it, he'll fight Randy much differently than he fought Sanchez. Against Eddie Mirko was very aggressive, constantly stalking him. He knew Eddie wasn't going to unleash his big right because it was up blocking a potential left high kick for almost the entire fight. Pushing Randy won't work as well, because he'll clinch and wrestle.
> I think Cro Cop's strategy against Couture will be more like Chuck Liddell's when he fought Randy — deny the takedown, make him chase you and counterpunch him for the KO.
> Randy, as good a striker as he is, will have to be careful not to get caught going after Cro Cop. Mirko doesn't drop his hands anymore.


Good assesment on what Cro Cop needs to do, but the problem is, at least the way I see it, is I don't think Mirko can do it. By nature Mirko is an aggressive fighter. He's not a big counter puncher, he likes to control the fight and be agressive. Also remember he has had that programmed into his head in pride. Lack of aggression you can lose 10% of your purse. I think he might start off think wait for Randy and counter, but in the end I believe his instincts will take over and he will come after Randy. and as long as Randy can avoid the big strike. Randy has a very good chance, and I think he will beat Mirko. Now that I figured out the vBookie, thats where my points are going. Now if I can just figure out what this rep thing is ...


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmm....


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Mirko won't necesarily attack Randy. He can counter-punch too, depending on who the opponent is...He has major respect for Randy, he'll be more careful than you think. Mirko is a smart dude, he wont fall into any traps and he can defend takedowns and submissions too. 
Thanks to Mr. Werdum, Mirko is a lot more comfortable on his feet without worrying too much about being taken down/submitted. His mindset would allow him to put a hell of a lot better show with anyone right now (including the unbeatable one). Fedor that is....


You rep ppl for making good comments, or negative rep for shitty comments.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Couture vs Cro Cop is going to be a tough fight to watch. I have absolute respect for both of them as fighters and as people, but I can't see Randy winning.

Cro Cop's take down defense is stellar and his striking?... lets not even talk about it. If Randy tries the head weaving **** that he pulled off with Tim, I guarantee a LHK to head, causing cranial chaos.

Cro Cop will win with the knockout or TKO, at least that's what I envision. Good luck to Randy though, he's a hell of a competitor.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Randy is a bad matchup for Crocop since Randy is great at takedowns and all he needs to do it take Crocop down and G&P him for the win. Easier said than done.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Randy being the MMA genius that he is will make a game plan against Mirko. Mirko is not invincible because of that kick of his, Randy has an equal chance of pulling off a successful game plan on Mirko as does he to Randy, but I believe in Randy's combination of MMA knowledge and physique more than Mirko's.

I'll pick Randy when this fight is official.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

To all you noobs saying Fedor took down CC with ease:
Fedor Emelianenko vs Mirko Filipovic

thought it was funny and relative


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

herton17 said:


> You rep ppl for making good comments, or negative rep for shitty comments.


Cool thank you ... 

So I guess I'll have to rep you for that answer


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

This matchup is very similar to the Randy Chuck matchup, obviously, the only difference being Randy's strength and stamina at HW as opposed to 205, and Mirko being a better quality striker than Chuck. You gotta strike with Mirko to take him down, thats why these strikers with good TD are so dangerous.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know why some people are saying Mirko can't counter-punch. He is a natural counter-puncher/stiker. He looked unusually agressive against Sanchez but thats because Sanchez didn't dare come near him to let him counter.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I don't know why some people are saying Mirko can't counter-punch. He is a natural counter-puncher/stiker. He looked unusually agressive against Sanchez but thats because Sanchez didn't dare come near him to let him counter.


I agree, his second match with Wanderlei shows this.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol ya crocop is the whole package


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

First off Mirko has to get past Gonzaga first. I know he is a huge favorite, and for a reason, but anything can happen.

Assuming Mirko beats Gonzaga, he will be a favorite against Randy for sure. Randy's best bet would be to get in Mirko's face and stay they. He will have a hard time taking Mirko down, because his sprawl is just so damn good, however Randy is an exceptional wrestler and I can see him doing it, though it will probably take him several tries. Cro Cop can counter punch with the best of them, but it is still in Randy's best interest to pressure him and be the aggressor. If he let's Mirko be the aggressor and walk him down, he's in for a long painful night... Or worse yet, a short really painful night. Mirko doesn't throw any lazy jabs like Big Tim does. Everything he throws, whether it's a jab, a hook to the body, a straight right, a leg kick, a liver kick, or the world renown LHK, has pain and brutality written all over it.

I'm not putting anything past "Captain America" but Mirko is a just plain vicious.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> First off Mirko has to get past Gonzaga first. I know he is a huge favorite, and for a reason, but anything can happen.
> 
> Assuming Mirko beats Gonzaga, he will be a favorite against Randy for sure. Randy's best bet would be to get in Mirko's face and stay they. He will have a hard time taking Mirko down, because his sprawl is just so damn good, however Randy is an exceptional wrestler and I can see him doing it, though it will probably take him several tries. Cro Cop can counter punch with the best of them, but it is still in Randy's best interest to pressure him and be the aggressor. If he let's Mirko be the aggressor and walk him down, he's in for a long painful night... Or worse yet, a short really painful night. Mirko doesn't throw any lazy jabs like Big Tim does. Everything he throws, whether it's a jab, a hook to the body, a straight right, a leg kick, a liver kick, or the world renown LHK, has pain and brutality written all over it.
> 
> I'm not putting anything past "Captain America" but Mirko is a just plain vicious.



yes, Mirko's shots do count enormously, when he lands, he lands. he's one of the only guys that when he enters the octagon, where they list his strength's they have "devasting striker", even chuck just has "excellent".....not that they mean much really.

Mirko win via knock out, 2nd round


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I want to see Randy pull it off and hang onto the title for the rest of his contract and retire the World Champ, but putting him in there with Mirko Filipovic just feels soo wrong.

I know I said he can make a plan around Mirkos style, but Randy could get seriously hurt.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright,

I know I said a while back that I'd take Randy over Mirko...but I got the night off work, and there wasn't sh-t going on. So, I watched an assortment of Randy Couture & Mirko Cro Cop fights, and the more and more I look at it after taking a step back - this would be a BAD experience for good 'ole Captain America.

Check it out.

I just can't visualize Couture winning. You can say "well if he takes him down..." but that doesn't mean anything. Mirko has amazing takedown defense. And Randy would have to get past the kicks and punches of a guy who not only has the best strikes in MMA, but who is very precise with those strikes. But let's say Randy does manage to get in on Cro Cop and take him down. So what? I mean, while it's possible he could submit Mirko, it's not like Randy has great submission skills. So if he takes him down, and can't finish him, he has to stand with Mirko again, and we're right back to where we started. And if Cro Cop is working Randy over with leg kicks, as the fight goes on it's going to be even harder still to take him down. I guess that's a moot point if Mirko isn't throwing leg kicks for fear of the takedown, but whatever. Randy was KO'd twice by Liddell, and Cro Cop is a better striker than Chuck. And Randy is also another year older since the last fight with Liddell. There's just so many things stacked against Couture. Look, he had his miracle against Sylvia. He shouldn't have won that fight at all, but he did because he has balls of steel. But Mirko is 10x the fighter that Tim Sylvia is. How can you possibly think that Cro Cop/Couture "could go either way." It's not like it's a f-cking toss-up between them. Randy is going to lose this fight, it's just a question of how bad he gets hurt.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Poor couture, but you never know, he might whip something out of his ass.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Randy Couture will win in the first round by Left high kick. 

i wish =(


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just like how there is more posts on here then in the Cro Cop Gonzaga thread. Anything can happen, Cro Cop might not even get to fight him.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> Poor couture, but you never know, he might whip something out of his ass.



(Chuck Liddell vs. Kurt Angle)

There's probably a thread for this, but that Chuck vs. Kurt video in your signature is great, I'd love to see that fight! Chuck mentioned WWE, he doesn't realize Kurt moved to that wrestling company on Spike though (can't remember what it's called, I don't watch pro wrestling except channel surfing...). Chuck is somewhat right about Kurt getting hit, but those wrestlers get smacked around hard a lot, so it wouldn't be like a pure olympic wrestler, a pro wrestler has to be able to take some pain. Not saying it's the same as getting punched full on by a striker like Liddell, just saying it's a little different than a pure college wrestler getting into the octogon.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

JustAnMMAFan said:


> (Chuck Liddell vs. Kurt Angle)
> 
> There's probably a thread for this, but that Chuck vs. Kurt video in your signature is great, I'd love to see that fight! Chuck mentioned WWE, he doesn't realize Kurt moved to that wrestling company on Spike though (can't remember what it's called, I don't watch pro wrestling except channel surfing...). Chuck is somewhat right about Kurt getting hit, but those wrestlers get smacked around hard a lot, so it wouldn't be like a pure olympic wrestler, a pro wrestler has to be able to take some pain. Not saying it's the same as getting punched full on by a striker like Liddell, just saying it's a little different than a pure college wrestler getting into the octogon.


Lets not talk about this here, pm me if you wanna talk about kurt vs chuck. Off topic is against the rules.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> Lets not talk about this here, pm me if you wanna talk about kurt vs chuck. Off topic is against the rules.


Thanks for letting me know.
Cheers,
J


----------



## cozofdeath (Apr 19, 2007)

I really don't think Randy is going to get any GnP on Cro Cop. He is going to have problems taking him down. Big problems, because CC is much faster than lanky Tim Sylvia. Randy will get tired out and probably lose to a high kick or GnP in the 2nd or 3rd round. I'm sure Randy will have some good tactics for CC but in being tired I think he won't be able to act on them. Hopefully if Randy loses he will stay in the game.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ill pick Mirko by TKO
I wouldn't put anything past Rndy tho
Mirko's left straight is what is gonna KO him
I hope Randy dosen't get fugked up bad


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Mirko isn't gonna get that chance now. Just about the time you guys start thinking someone is unstoppable...Bang :laugh:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I will put my money on Randy on this one, but this has a chance to be one of the best fights ever. Both men can stand and throw. Both men have excellent take down defense. Both men are lethal on the ground. I mean this fight has such potential. Any way you can say it will end for one, it could end for the other in the exact same way. I will root for Randy, but I would not be suprised if Gonzaga walked away with it. Gonzaga needs to make sure his cardio is in top shape because Randy has proven he can brawl for 5 rounds straight and it would suck to lose because you aren't as in shape as a man almost double your age.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

rnv18 said:


> I just like how there is more posts on here then in the Cro Cop Gonzaga thread. Anything can happen, Cro Cop might not even get to fight him.


LOL, boy i hate to be right.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Well i geuss cro cop and couture arnt gonna fight now.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

rnv18 said:


> LOL, boy i hate to be right.


You get a rep.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

What about Cro Cop VS Vera if he is not that ****ed up


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought I'd bump this up just incase anyone wanted to take a peak at how bandwagoning happens in MMA. Most people on this thread are taking Mirko to win, with some by murder. A few took Randy to his credit, but nonetheless, amazing how each of them having 1 fight since this thread it shows how opinions can change really fast....


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> I thought I'd bump this up just incase anyone wanted to take a peak at how bandwagoning happens in MMA. Most people on this thread are taking Mirko to win, with some by murder. A few took Randy to his credit, but nonetheless, amazing how each of them having 1 fight since this thread it shows how opinions can change really fast....


I really don't think it was worth bumping a 4 month old thread to say that...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Some people might have changed there tune but Ive always felt Randy would win.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Some people might have changed there tune but Ive always felt Randy would win.


Same. I think if Randy fights CC he will put CC through his pace. CC still has that 1 shot KO power, but Couture is no chump and if he thinks the GnP he got from Gonzaga was bad, he ain't see nothin yet.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

vushvush said:


> Have you seen Fedor vs. Crop Cop?
> 
> Fedor took him down AT WILL ... and this was without the cage. I thought Randy wouldn't be able to control big Tim, but he slammed him against the cage and used his wrestling to bring him down. No sprawl and Brawl for you!


Firstly:

1. Fedor is so good at take downs
2. Fedor wore him out, then started getting takedowns later in the fight.

But I have a feeling Randy will take down CC because the cage is so different to the ring. He will just push CC on the cage and pick him up like he did Gonzaga.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought Fedor fought him with a broken hand or something. I always hear people say that why he couldn't use his right as effectively or something.

Bleh nvm i think i remembered it wrong


----------

